# Probleme mit Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft"



## gamerfunkie (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die PC-Welt gekauft in der 5 Linuxversionen waren. Ich wollte gerne die neue Ubuntu 6.10 starten(war ne LiveCD). Doch wenn ich Ubuntu starte kommt so ein orangener Ladebalken der ganz kurzt vor Schluss immer anhält und dann passiert ncihts mehr.
Daraufhin habe ich nochmal Ubuntu 6.10 runtergeladen. Hier ist das gleiche Problem.
Was kann ich tun
Mfg Erik


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

in der Wiki von ubuntuusers.de gibt es einen Artikel mit Ansätzen zur Behebung von Problemen mit der Live-CD.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## gamerfunkie (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort. Ich hab ne ATI-Graka. ICh werde jetzt mal die Alternate ausprobieren.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

haben denn all die anderen Vorschläge dein Problem nicht beheben können?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## defc0n1 (8. März 2007)

ich habe auch eine ATI Grafikkarte und bei mir hat die Installation von edgy über die live cd ohne probleme geklappt.
 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...lt&cd=1&q=ubuntu+installation+problem&spell=1


----------

